# Finally dipped that ugly interior trim



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

If you looked at my update thread i posted last week, you saw that one of the future mods i wanted to do was dip the ugly interior trim black. But at the last minute, i decided to do it in white because the overall theme of my car is black and white anyways. I felt that it would too dark if that was white, because it is the only thing in my interior that isnt black. 
Anyways, popping off the pieces was a piece of cake-- besides unscrewing a couple screws that hold the gear display and stabilitrac pieces. 

Let me know what you guys think!













Next up is the chrome trim around the front grill


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks very good! Nice job!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks very good! Nice job!


Thanks a lot Trevor!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> Thanks a lot Trevor!


No problem! I've been wanting to do mine but I'm afraid of breaking something lol I don't know what to do.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> If you looked at my update thread i posted last week, you saw that one of the future mods i wanted to do was dip the ugly interior trim black. But at the last minute, i decided to do it in white because the overall theme of my car is black and white anyways. I felt that it would too dark if that was white, because it is the only thing in my interior that isnt black.
> Anyways, popping off the pieces was a piece of cake-- besides unscrewing a couple screws that hold the gear display and stabilitrac pieces.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!
> ...


Always wondered what white would look like! I'd love to do this but I have that tri tone interior. Black, gray, and beige headliner


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> No problem! I've been wanting to do mine but I'm afraid of breaking something lol I don't know what to do.


I could probably PM you a walk through of what I did or just make a how-to thread i guess. I was scared too but it was not bad at all. I didn't break anything, promise! :shocked:


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Always wondered what white would look like! I'd love to do this but I have that tri tone interior. Black, gray, and beige headliner


Yeah I know everyone does black, but then my whole interior would be black. And oh, no offense but I'm not a fan of that tri tone lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

None taken, I wish I had all black. The white looks great! I'll probably just end up wrapping it with CF. Don't forget to white dip the shifter trim, it pops right off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks good man , Good choice !


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good here is a write up on the shifter and steering wheel also, http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/14517-how-vinyl-wrap-interior-pieces.html


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Looks good here is a write up on the shifter and steering wheel also, http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/14517-how-vinyl-wrap-interior-pieces.html


Thanks for the link APCruze!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> None taken, I wish I had all black. The white looks great! I'll probably just end up wrapping it with CF. Don't forget to white dip the shifter trim, it pops right off.


I love how the white pops, its just draws your eyes in as soon as you get in because of the contrast. and yeah, im looking at how to pop it off now. doesn't look too bad, i have to pop off 2 pieces?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes the shifter is two pieces, if you read throught he write up I put pictures and describe in detail how to get them off, cause when I did them, I couldn't find a write up for help. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Yes the shifter is two pieces, if you read throught he write up I put pictures and describe in detail how to get them off, cause when I did them, I couldn't find a write up for help. If you have any questions let me know.


Okay I just read the write up. I might tackle this sometime soon, I'll definitely let you know. Thanks again


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You can actually disconnect the wires going to the Traction Control Button and Gear Selector so that you can painlessly unscrew them outside of the car.

Nice job though on the white, I need to re-do the red that I have in my car right now.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Be careful with that shifter trim tho I applied too much force and broke mine lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I need to re-do the red that I have in my car right now.


Not trying to thread jack, but why are you needing to reduce yours? I have wondered how well it holds up or problems fading. I went with Vinyl to see how I liked the coloring and am interested in plasti dipping but wanted to get some and play with it first and see what reviews on longevity are.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have thought about doing this but I have the light cashmere interior with white exterior I wouldn't know what color to paint mine..


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out what color to do mine and I think the white would look sick. I really love what yoy did here... Do you think it would look as good with the coco trim line with the tan and dark brown?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

took me awhile to notice whats different haha, this definitely looks alot better than the original


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I have thought about doing this but I have the light cashmere interior with white exterior I wouldn't know what color to paint mine..
> View attachment 28729


I might go black for your color scheme, white may look weird. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> I have been trying to figure out what color to do mine and I think the white would look sick. I really love what yoy did here... Do you think it would look as good with the coco trim line with the tan and dark brown?


ehhh I don't really know if white would flow with those colors. it'll definitely draw people's attention but don't know if it'll look like it belongs, you know?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

MjC said:


> took me awhile to notice whats different haha, this definitely looks alot better than the original


Thanks man, I'm really happy with it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Czaja25 said:


> ehhh I don't really know if white would flow with those colors. it'll definitely draw people's attention but don't know if it'll look like it belongs, you know?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's what I am saying! I have a lime, black white them of my car maybe ill do it like green what do you guys thing?


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> That's what I am saying! I have a lime, black white them of my car maybe ill do it like green what do you guys thing?


white would probably go really well with that color scheme 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

